# Phoenix, AZ May 2009 Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

MAY M&T!

Date: May 17th 2009
Time: Noon - 4pm
Location: West Side, Morbid Manor's Machine Shop (email Morbid for Directions)

Topic: Creating a Pepper's Ghost Scene!
Demos: Laser Vortex, Big Scream TV, Making Realistic Columns

This month we'll be meeting at Vince's Shop in the West Valley. He has TONS of space and tools to make anything we need! We can also make it very dark inside, which is perfect for creating a Pepper's Ghost scene! We'll video/project and play with different methods of creating a PG in a scene. This is a fairly simple, but extremely effective Special Effect that anyone can display in their haunt. We'll also be doing demos of the Big Scream TV, and the Laser Vortex effects. Vince will be showing us the materials used to create realistic columns for our display.

Vince and his wife have volunteered to supply yummy Italian food! You might want to chip in with some side dishes, drinks, desserts, etc.

Please RSVP so they know how much food to make! See you guys there!
AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump!!! See you tomorrow!


----------

